# /usr/src svn update problem



## YuryG (Oct 31, 2015)

I am trying to update sources using `svn`. As instructed in Handbook, at first I've done `svn checkout http://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/10 /usr/src`, then `svn up` from /usr/src directory. But for some time (may be month) I get constant errors during `svn` operations. About dozen of tries, with 
	
	



```
svn: E000054: Error running context: Connection reset by peer
```
 result, needing `svn cleanup` and after that restart `svn up` commad. (Once I've got this error 
	
	



```
svn: E175002: Unexpected HTTP status 400 'Bad Request' on '/base/!svn/me'
```
)

On this address: http://svn.freebsd.org/  I have a line mentioning that Yandex server in Russia is selected (which is right in the way I am in Russia). And every `svn` attempt is very long, though I have rather good Internet speed on other operations.

The same is with `svnlite`. It took ages to get actualized copy of /usr/src. Is it a known behaviour? It's very annoying.


----------



## chrbr (Oct 31, 2015)

According to the handbook https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/svn.html it should be https instead of http. I do not know if this can make any difference at all.
Please go to /usr/src and do `svn info` to get information about the svn repository. If necessary you can use something appropriate as 
	
	



```
svn relocate https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/stable/10 https://svn.FreeBSD.org/base/stable/10
```
 to change the repository. Of course it should be modified to suit your situation. In the example the first address has been the repository I have used from the beginining. The second address should be used to have no issues using the certificates. But I am not sure if this will fix the root cause of your issue.


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 31, 2015)

The mirrors are geo-located.  And no, problems like that are not normal.


----------



## YuryG (Oct 31, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> The mirrors are geo-located.  And no, problems like that are not normal.


Thank you, I thought so.


chrbr said:


> According to the handbook https://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/svn.html it should be https instead of http. I do not know if this can make any difference at all.


Yes, now I see. I was almost sure, that made https before, but for now I've copied http address just out of `svn info`.

```
svn relocate https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org/base/stable/10 https://svn.FreeBSD.org/base/stable/10
```
As far as I know, it is not recommended to choose mirror manually, is it? But I'll try it a bit later.
By the way, the same problem is seen on two different machines with different ISPs.


----------



## chrbr (Oct 31, 2015)

I changed the repository because for https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org the handling of the keys did not work. I have had to accept the key manually because the authorization chain was broken. Then I read the svn man pages and found the information about the relocate option. I have never heard anything about issues related to changing the mirror. It can be that I have too little knowledge to be aware about possible problems. Finally the kernel update including buildworld using sources from the new repository was successful. May be under the hood I have ended up on the same server as before.


----------



## YuryG (Nov 1, 2015)

Well, trying to change http to https gave even worse errors:

```
# svn up
Updating '.':
svn: E170013: Unable to connect to a repository at URL 'https://svn.freebsd.org/base/stable/10'
svn: E120108: Error running context: The server unexpectedly closed the connection.
```
After a dozen seconds to wait for answer. Had to switch to https://svn0.eu.freebsd.org:443 for now. Will try back again in some time.
So, the answer is: Russian Yandex svn server is a Bug, is it?


----------



## YuryG (Nov 1, 2015)

By the way, trying to download from ftp.freebsd.org mirrors me to Yandex again (ftp0.ydx.freebsd.org) and gives the same result: nothing works! Timeouts and similar. Had to use ftp1.freebsd.org.


----------



## chrbr (Nov 1, 2015)

YuryG said:


> So, the answer is: Russian Yandex svn server is a Bug, is it?


It seems as if this specific server has some issues, hopefully just temporary issues. I am not sure if mirroring mechanism from the FreeBSD side is expected to handle this by not mirroring to the specific server. But usually this kind of problems should be just temporary.


----------

